# Purrfect Paws Litter Mat?



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I know this question has been asked here before, I've been trying to find discussions on the best litter mat. I really hate litter tracking! But Taffy was starting to go outside of the litter box, and I think it's because he did not like the Breeze litter box, so I have added a giant rubbermaid bin made into an open litter box, with a big 40 pound box of tidy cat, and they are in heaven with this thing, and no more problems, so looks like this is a winner. The litter tracking is making me nuts however, and I realize short of sweeping several times a day, there is not much I can do. But I think the right mat will help a bit. I've been reading reviews on Amazon on the different mats, and it looks like the purrfect paws mat is pretty good, and it looks like a good size mat, so I will soon be off to Petsmart, which looks like it might have the best price on it right now. I was wondering if anyone else uses this particular mat and is happy with it? Or if you have another that you like as well? I will be getting a second one for another litter box, but currently I have an arm and hammer one that is just eh, it works ok, but it's kind of small and I'm not that thrilled with it. 

I hate litter tracking!!!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I responded on the other thread...I use 3M litter mats...they are good...they have these tiny coils that trap lots. It is all plastic just shake or vaccum out. Marshall threw up on it...quick rinse under the faucet


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks, I will look into those as well.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

The Purrfect Paws one is the one I use (I have one for every litter box). It really traps a lot of the litter in those little holes and it's super easy to cleanup. I've tried different ones before but definitely like this one the best. The ones that have the little "plastic fibers" (that almost look like carpet) break down very quickly. I clean mine pretty regularly (just take them outside to hose them down and let them dry on the porch in the sun). The cheaper ones I was using fell apart over time, but the Purrfect Paws mats have lasted for years.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Do they sell them at petsmart?


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

each petsmart stocks different items. You can check their website, but Amazon would probably be cheaper.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm so glad you asked about this because I've been looking at the same one. One of my cats occasionally gets a little poop outside the box, so I want a mat that can easily be cleaned (some of the mats that look great for trapping litter look like they'd be a nightmare to clean poop off of). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I haven't seen then at Petsmart, but PetCo definitely carries them (Amazon sells them too). I have pretty large litter boxes, and use the large size, and that's plenty big. The XL was really too big for the areas I have my boxes.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a firm believer in the way the litterbox is set and two mats placed to make an "L" shape.

The exit to the letterbox to face the wall, cabinet, bookshelf, etc. Leave about a 12 - 18 inches space between the opening of the litter box and the wall it is facing.

The cat has plenty of room to come out BUT won't go charging out, or leaping out with all kinds of litter flying around.

The two mats, obviously one infront of litterbox entrance and the second one comming off the first mat in a kind of "L" shape pattern. 

The cat has to make a sharp turn to avoid wall (this gives more paw time on the mat) and making his exit away from the box, he is still on a mat, hopefully taking most of the litter off the paws.

I've done this and it reduced the litter scatter problem from nightmare down to apron two errant bits of litter off of the mats. I can lives with that lol

The mats must be decent but it looks like you've got that sorted


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the X-Large Purrfect Paws Litter Mat. I recommend it 100%. I love it, it works, no cons. Well, it's a little expensive, that's a con.


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope they are good, just bought one today.


----------

